# Recommended Gene profile for Colombian Supremo



## ddoyle (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi

I'm awaiting a 2kg batch of Colombian Supremo that I have never roasted before, any suggestions on how to best roast these beans in the Gene?.

My roast preference is usually medium to medium-dark.

Thanks


----------



## ddoyle (Sep 6, 2017)

So the beans arrived and I've done two test roasts, results look good, just very slight scorching in 2nd batch, presumably due to starting temperature.

*
Colombian Supremo Batch no1*

*Weight*: 250g

*Ambient Temp*: 20C

*1st Crack*: 13 mins (rolling)

*2nd Crack*: not reached or couldn't hear

*Roast Time*: 17 mins

*Temp #1*: 230C, once reached held for 2 mins

*Temp #2*: 240C, once at rolling 1c at 13 mins held temp for 1 min

*Temp #3*: 235C, held until nearly medium-dark roast

*Cooling*: At 17 minutes emergency ejected onto a tray (pre-cooled in the freezer) and put the fan on them, beans cooled down to room temp in about 2 mins.

*Gene temps*: 2 mins 138C, 4 mins 178C, 6 mins 201C, 8 mins 219C, 10 mins 229C, 12 mins 230C, 14 mins 239C, 16 mins 235C

*End Weight*: 206g (17.6% loss)

*Results*









I feel that these beans will roast better with a lower temperature, 5C lower than above.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Depends when the scorching developed really. If you saw it when the beans were paling and turning yellow it could be too high start temp (as in your temps rose so quickly you scorched them before the beans were even approaching first crack). I've had that happen once before when roasting back to back. Typically scorching occurs because of the temp being too high after first crack.

Would advise your roast to rest for five to ten days (pulling a shot occasionally) before roasting another batch. You could cup tomorrow. If you're brewing you might be ok without waiting.


----------



## ddoyle (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks Rob1 for the very useful advice, I think the scorching happened after 1c, the 1st batch had just a tiny amount of scotching, the 2nd batch a bit more presumably because the roaster was 64C to start with, to compensate I held the 1st temp at 220C rather than 230C for 2 mins.

Here's the 2nd batch temps 0mins 64C, 2mins 159C, 4mins 196C, 6mins 214C, 8mins 216C, 10mins 234C, 12mins 239C, 14mins 233C, ended at 16mins.

I think I need to reduce all target temperatures by 5 degrees


----------

